# new ser owner



## jimc2 (Feb 28, 2007)

hi there,

just bought a 2009 ser and can't wait to bring it home,

pick up next saturday

going from a santa fe to ser will take some getting use to,

but the fuel mileage difference will put a smile on my face for a long time!


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

jimc2 said:


> hi there,
> 
> just bought a 2009 ser and can't wait to bring it home,
> 
> ...


The trip computer on my 09 SR currently reads 36.7 mpg.:thumbup:


----------



## jimc2 (Feb 28, 2007)

sure beats the 20 mpg i was getting,


what snow tires does everyone run on these

size and brand would be nice

i know its not winter yet, but with the summer we've had, winter can't be too far away


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

i got the 08 sentra spec v and i highly recomend the same tires it came with "continental" tires are very good they grip nice and not too bad in price


----------



## jimc2 (Feb 28, 2007)

conti snow tires,

interesting choice,


i was looking at toyo observe and givslad nord frost but need to know the smallest rim that will fit on the car

14 or 15 inch?












p


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

dude 17's !!! get yo moneys worth get 17's and get that traction u deserve


----------

